# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد البرغل

## ملكة سبأ

الأبحاث العلمية تثبت أن البرغل يلعب دوراً كبيراً في الوقاية من سرطاني القولون والثدي والسكري
د. جابر بن سالم القحطاني
البرغل Bulgur هو جريش القمح
الحصول على المزيد من الألياف في الغذاء يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم ويقلل خطورة الإصابة بالسرطان وكذلك مرض السكر. بالإضافة إلى الوقاية من أمراض الجهاز الهضمي وبالأخص الإمساك ومرض البواسير. 
والبرغل معروف انه مصدر جيد للألياف، حيث إن فنجاناً مطهياً من البرغل يمد الجسم بأكثر من 8جرامات من الألياف أي حوالي ثلث المقدار اليومي.

آلية عمل البرغل
إن أغلب فوائد البرغل تأتي في الحقيقة من الألياف غير القابلة للذوبان، إن هذا النوع من الألياف لا يتحلل داخل الجسم، ويظل في الأمعاء ويمتص كثيراً من الماء وهذا يزيد من وزن الفضلات مما يجعلها تتحرك بطريقة أسرع في الأمعاء وتخرج من الجسم بسهولة كذلك المواد المحتمل أنها تسبب السرطان ولا يوجد لديها وقتاً لكي تسبب أي مشاكل. 
لقد أجريت دراسة في مركز كوزنيل الصحي في مستشفى نيويورك واستمرت طوال أربع سنوات، أجرى الباحثون دراسةعلى 58رجلاً وسيدة لديهم تاريخ مرضي في مخاط الأمعاء على الرغم من أن المخاط ليس ضاراً في حد ذاته إلا أنه بمرور الوقت قد يصبح سرطاناً، لقد ثبت من خلال هذه الدراسة أن الذين تناولوا البرغل زاد احتمال انكماش المخاط أو اختفائه تماماً لديهم من الذين تناولوا مواد قليلة الألياف.
عليكم بالتبوله !! 
7
7
7



جريدة الرياض/د. جابر بن سالم القحطاني

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*الله يعطيكِ العافية على المعلومات القيمة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على مُحمد وآل مُحمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ،،*

*تسلمي ملوكهـ ع الفوآئد ،،*

*زين اني احب التبولهـ :) ..*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآــتي*

----------


## MOONY

*يسلموو عالمعلومات القيمه
 وهلموو الى التبوله
يسلموو
تحياتي
*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورين على المعلومة والنصيحة ...*


*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته ،،*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلموا و ماننحرم من جديدك

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو يااقلبي مــــــــلوووكه
ع الطرح والمعلوماااات والنصيحه الرااائعه
يطيك العااافيه ياكل الغلا 
دمتِ بخييييير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

طيب يلا كل يوم فيه تبوله

تسلمون جميعا ويسلم لي حضوركم الطيب .

----------


## سركادو

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمووووووووووووووووا* 


*طرحـــــــ لا عدمنااااااااااهـ* 

*تحياتي الحارهـــــ*

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

مرسي ع هيك الفوائد المفيده
تحيااتي عاشقة الوهم

----------


## ارسم العشق

يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## أمل الظهور

*علينا بالتبوله وكبة البرغل * 


*سلمتي ربيعتي على المعلومات القيمه عن البرغل* 


*موفقه غناتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
عفوا اختي ما هو الرغل ؟؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مرحبا الساع  : سركادو ـ ورده محمديه ـ عاشقة الوهم ـارسم العشق ـ أمولة ربيعتي ـ سيد اويس .
كل الشكر والتقدير لحضوركم الكريم 
واما بالنسبة لسؤال سيد اويس عن البرغل .
البرغل هو حبوب القمح المجروشة، يحضر البرغل من حبوب القمح الجيدة, حيث تنضف من الشوائب وتسلق تم تجفف وبعد ذلك تجرش بمجارش آلية. وهو موجود في جميع الأسواق ويستخدم مع اللحم المفروم كاما في انواع  الكبة او مع  التبولة وهي نوع من انواع السلطات العديدةوكذالك يتعدد إستعماله
ويوجد منه الناعم والخشن وان شاء الله اكون قدمت معلومة وافيه عن البُرغل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم فهمت ما تعنون كاملا لكن لا اتذكر اننا في العراق نصنع منه السلطة بل ما نسميه الكبة نصنع منه ما يلذ اكله اعيد شكري لكم واعتذر عن زحماتكم

----------

